# "Mellissia: Suite for wind trio" !!!! Reviews and criticisms wanted!



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

My most recent composition, after a few years of dormancy from this forum I've come back with renewed perspective and compositions.


__
https://soundcloud.com/mccade-smith%2Fmellissia

If anyone would rather view the score please let me know and I will post it as well.

Please please! tear it apart, a composer can never hear too many opinions on a piece.

Thank you as always!!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I really like the ideas that are going on in this piece. The bass clarinet seems to really hold everything together and I'm digging the almost minimalistic repetition that's present.

I'm not so sure about a couple of the key changes that I think I'm hearing in there and a few rests that seem a bit out of place in the overall piece, but otherwise it's definitely cool.


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is the score

Iforgotmypassword, please let me know where this is... I think you're referring to the transition into f minor? what about the time shift from 6/8 to 2/4 does that content wise flow?


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I like it. I'm not a huge fan of minimalism (particularly of the likes of Glass), this doesn't get too repetitive  beautiful harmonies.


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

@burningdesire Thanks!!

The first movement of the suite can be found here btw.

First Movement


----------

